# Prop Guru In central Fl needed



## nowgrn4 (Apr 24, 2021)

First post from long time lurker. I would like to get my revs up some without buying a new prop. '20 Zuke 60HP w/Power Tech SRD3R15PYS50 on a 1652 Weld-Craft Jon. Getting 32 MPH @ 5.4K RPM top end. Engine is rated up to 6.3K RPM. Great hole shot and getting really good 10-11 MPG at 21-23 MPH cruise @ 3.9-4.2K RPM. Anyone around that can reduce the pitch some and get my RPM's up some without breaking the bank?

Thanks!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

nowgrn4 said:


> First post from long time lurker. I would like to get my revs up some without buying a new prop. '20 Zuke 60HP w/Power Tech SRD3R15PYS50 on a 1652 Weld-Craft Jon. Getting 32 MPH @ 5.4K RPM top end. Engine is rated up to 6.3K RPM. Great hole shot and getting really good 10-11 MPG at 21-23 MPH cruise @ 3.9-4.2K RPM. Anyone around that can reduce the pitch some and get my RPM's up some without breaking the bank?
> 
> Thanks!


It will take a lot of prop work to get your prop to spin up to where it should be. It may cost you as much or more than the price of a replacement prop, by the time you get it right - and having a prop re-worked is a bit of a gamble anyway. If you went with a 3-blade Michigan Wheel Apollo XHS, part # 993408, you could most likely gain 600 to 650 RPM with the same 15" pitch, because it is 1.375" less in diameter than your current prop. The Apollo also comes in a 14" pitch, part # 993407, which would gain you roughly an additional 150 RPM, if you want to get even closer to your rev limit. I just bought an Apollo XHS prop for my skiff, and I like it a lot. It's vented for quicker hole shot, has great grip in turns without breaking loose, and it's fast and fuel efficient. You would also need an XHS II hub kit # 215 to fit your Zuke 60. Just a thought FWIW. Good luck!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

The seller I got my prop from was DeepBlue Yacht Supply. Great service and the prop was packed well for shipping. Their price for the 15 pitch is $197 including the hub kit and shipping!




__





Michigan Wheel Apollo 10-1/8" x 15 RH 993408 boat propellers


Lowest prices on Michigan Wheel Apollo 10-1/8" x 15 RH 993408 stainless steel boat propellers




www.deepblueyachtsupply.com


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is more to a prop than just changing the pitch. 

Changing the pitch might get you there but changing the diameter and pitch could be optimal.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 24, 2021)

DuckNut said:


> There is more to a prop than just changing the pitch.
> 
> Changing the pitch might get you there but changing the diameter and pitch could be optimal.





SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> The seller I got my prop from was DeepBlue Yacht Supply. Great service and the prop was packed well for shipping. Their price for the 15 pitch is $197 including the hub kit and shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct on the crap shoot of a pitch adjustment. Good point. I like the prop in the link you gave and will go for it. I can probably resell the PT for $100 to recoup some dough, it is perfect with only 75 hours of fresh water use. I wonder if I should opt for the 14" pitch to get the revs up around 6K RPM ?

Info on boat, boat is rated for 60HP, 4 Peeps, 950Lbs without the buoyancy of the pretty substantial transom pods.

Weights. Bare hull 600lbs, Engine/prop 240lbs, 13 Gal Aluminum tank at transom full 115 lbs, Group 31 and group 24 AGM's up front under casting platform with trolling motor weighs around 180lbs combined, Me 225 DW 118, Misc safety gear, fowl weather gear, Qbeam, tools, PFD's, anchors and cooler 100lbs. So around 850lbs total load out.

Stick with the 15" or go smaller?


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

For me, I get the best over-all performance when the prop will reach maximum recommended RPM (rev limit) at full motor trim (aired out), without trim tabs deployed, and with a light load (just me and a 1/2 tank of fuel). My suggestion to you was based on the rule-of-thumb estimate, that a 1" change in prop diameter adjusts the RPM by 500 give or take, and a 1" change in pitch adjusts the RPM by 150 give or take. If you normally run with the load you mentioned, you may want to drop down to a 14" pitch. If you can find a prop seller on Ebay with a generous return policy, and you can keep the prop looking like new after one test run, you may be able to return it and get a different pitch. However, it better look like it was not installed at all, or they will refuse it. Just fyi.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 24, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> For me, I get the best over-all performance when the prop will reach maximum recommended RPM (rev limit) at full motor trim (aired out), without trim tabs deployed, and with a light load (just me and a 1/2 tank of fuel). My suggestion to you was based on the rule-of-thumb estimate, that a 1" change in prop diameter adjusts the RPM by 500 give or take, and a 1" change in pitch adjusts the RPM by 150 give or take. If you normally run with the load you mentioned, you may want to drop down to a 14" pitch. If you can find a prop seller on Ebay with a generous return policy, and you can keep the prop looking like new after one test run, you may be able to return it and get a different pitch. However, it better look like it was not installed at all, or they will refuse it. Just fyi.


The prop you linked is 1 3/8" smaller so that should do it. If I can get it up around 6K RPM's I'll be happy. Right now the last 25% of throttle does not increase my RPM. This should help. Theoretically matching the prop better to the engines rated RPM should increase efficiency/fuel mileage, correct? Hate to decrease the great mileage I'm getting now.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Check your linkage adjustment to make sure something is actually moving at the carburetor when you give it the last 25 percent. Also, if you drive around in shallow enough water over sand with your current prop long enough the diameter will decrease and your rpms will go up!


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 24, 2021)

m32825 said:


> Check your linkage adjustment to make sure something is actually moving at the carburetor when you give it the last 25 percent. Also, if you drive around in shallow enough water over sand with your current prop long enough the diameter will decrease and your rpms will go up!


Intake butterfly opens completely at full throttle and I couldn't imagine the TPS is faulty on a new engine.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

nowgrn4 said:


> Stick with the 15" or go smaller?


Go smaller??? 

What do you mean?? Go with a smaller diameter and keep the same pitch; or a shallower pitch and same diameter???

I think you need a smaller diameter and shallower pitch to have optimal performance.

If you call one of the well respected prop shops and tell them what you have they will get you where you want to be.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

nowgrn4 said:


> Theoretically matching the prop better to the engines rated RPM should increase efficiency/fuel mileage, correct?


Yes, especially when you carry a heavier load. An outboard pushing a boat is the same concept as driving a vehicle up an endless hill. If you lug the engine in the higher gears (i.e. oversized prop), the fuel economy decreases, and so does the life of the engine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You need to take your rig to a prop guy unless you want to waste time and money trying props.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You need to take your rig to a prop guy unless you want to waste time and money trying props.


No, no, let us keep guessing!


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 24, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You need to take your rig to a prop guy unless you want to waste time and money trying props.


Don't know of any Prop guys out here in the remote NE corner of Ocala NF? None in Palatka or Ocala that I know of either. If a 1" reduction in diameter is normally good for a 500 RPM increase WOT then this is a possible remedy. Sounds good to me.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Contact Ken at.....propgods.com...I've used him on my last 2 boats. He will send you his recommended prop and if its not right you send it back (pay a minimal restocking fee and he sends you the next one to try. Been a few years but thats how it worked when he helped me prop my Young GS20. I would not hesitate to do business with him again


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You need to take your rig to a prop guy unless you want to waste time and money trying props.


That is good advice! I don't claim to be a prop expert, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once 

... and I have spent A LOT of time and money testing and trying props. It was a borderline obsession there for a while, trying to get my last flats boat to behave like it should. Ken at Prop Gods is a great option!


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 24, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> That is good advice! I don't claim to be a prop expert, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once
> 
> ... and I have spent A LOT of time and money testing and trying props. It was a borderline obsession there for a while, trying to get my last flats boat to behave like it should. Ken at Prop Gods is a great option!


Talked to Ken, he was very helpful. 
I think I'm gonna try the 10 3/8" Dia by 14" pitch Apollo #993407. Hoping to get the RPM's up to around 5.8K-5.9K. Right where I want them for the best balance of performance and fuel mileage.


----------

